# Modern Practical Joinery by George Ellis



## richgreer

The book sounds interesting either as a instructional manual or as a nostalgic look at how it was done then. I really like the way you presented this review with an implied personal connection to the author.

Do you see this book as being primarily a practical "this is how you do" book or do you see it as being primarily an interesting historical look at how things were done? My guess is that the answer would be "both" but I hope you can expand on that and opine on to what degree it is a practical guide and to what degree it is historical.

Thank you for a well written and interesting review.


----------



## JohnnyW

Rich,

Great question!

The main focus of the book, at around 250 pages, is on the details of the construction, giving detailed finished drawings and setting out what joints and finishes should be used, and why. In describing the work, Ellis assumes that the reader has already mastered the key techniques needed. It's main value now is as an historical reference.

The instructional content is around 80 pages and focuses mainly on hand tool techniques.As a real novice, I've learned a great deal, but again, it's main worth is as an insight into how joiners of this period worked, and how some of the tools of the day were used for maximum efficiency.

Hope this helps, and thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

great rewiew thank´s for sharing 
but who sells the book ? and whats the prize?

Dennis


----------



## renners

George Ellis, woodworking legend. If you want to know how something would have been done in the days before powertools, read this. Be astounded by the drawings done only with a compass, ruler and pen - by candlelight (probably). This isn't just driving screws into veneered panels, or mass production techniques, this is the Gospel according to George.


----------



## JohnnyW

Dennis,

Amazon: sell it, from $20ish used or around $50 new, but it's cheaper from Cambium. I've never used Cambium, but it's nice to see a store dedicated to woodworking books, they seem to have a really good selection.

Renners, 
Nice to meet another Ellis fan. I'm going to learn to make doors the Ellis way, to the letter. It'll take a while as I'm only a weekend warrior, but I'll post my progress here in a blog.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s John
and I look forward to hear and see your progrees
in the journey of making doors
good luck with it

Dennis


----------



## rwyoung

FYI, the Cambium link just throws you back at Amazon where the best you can do is $19.50.


----------



## PeteMoss

It is apparently old enough to be in the public domain. You can see it online at books.google.com. Link listed below. Then there is a PDF download link on the right hand side of that page if you want to save it.

http://books.google.com/books?id=GXZZAAAAQAAJ&printsec=frontcover&dq=modern+practical+joinery&source=bl&ots=O4VrrpaBQt&sig=M_GwIpmqPPPUvifR95lovhUfFsk&hl=en&ei=kjrOS5awPIX-9ATC7fS9Dw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CAwQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

